# anyone know how to make an idea of the Hare And Turtle Nerd Meganekko comic Furry/Realistic Style



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 28, 2021)

I have no clue if they have furry comics of turtle characters and i didn't seen one of yet, some furry comics might have popular reptile species like Alligators, Croccdiles, Snakes/Pythons, Frogs and lizards and they don't have turtle characters again. 

i think it's kinda sad that furry comic book makers didn't think turtle anthros aren't popular in the furry fandom. but we might make an idea of what comic artist is going to make it more 100% realistic real anthro animals that might have in this webcomic idea, mammals up to 200 can keep it in high schools, and fewer reptiles can have 40, i think the anthro red eared slider turtle with large round Nerdy eyewear and Big Pigtails can be the 1st character in the comic and the 2nd character is a female ponytailed rabbit girl. btw she can wear Square Large Nerdy glasses in part time when she don't need them on

i think it can be in the humanoid anthro animal world aka Animal-Only Earth where animal anthro  students have long limbed legs and arms that being modern can be acceptable in the story. some or where can be taken in an animal only high school where they act like human traits and animal-like traits in the state of California with 2d background landscapes. you can also find what animal species can put characters in a realistic anthro furry comic that might appear in wikipedia or wikispecies.

The Plot Tags can be Simple if it is a subverted version of Tortoise And Hare Fable and it can be fully humanoid Realistic Anthro enough.  

It Can Be Friendship, Humor, Shyful As a Turtle Hiding her head in shell, Teamwork, Speed Racing and Furry Social.

Could anyone that if this an idea or plot to their story in a real anthro animal styled comic? if this is true or not


----------

